# Tips not going through!!



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

I've seen two diff riders give me a custom tip of 10 bucks and it didn't go through. I thought the guy last night screwed me but today, same thing. This guy I saw again on later ride, he showed me he never got charged for it. Anyone else had this issue, what to do? How many tips am I losing?


----------



## Mr. Yuck (Jul 31, 2017)

Those are just the ones you saw. My tips definitely went down after July 2017 when that "feature" hit my market.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

Every time I rode my tips went through, js. IDK what the actual **** os going on.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

From what I saw there is a second step to verify the tip amount that some PAX miss. I think this is one of the reasons so many tips come late. Next time they go to use the app they are prompted to finish the last tip they started.


----------



## Kilowatt68 (Apr 26, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> From what I saw there is a second step to verify the tip amount that some PAX miss. I think this is one of the reasons so many tips come late. Next time they go to use the app they are prompted to finish the last tip they started.


Makes sense, I've gotten tips a couple of times the next morning.


----------

